# My english wheel build



## Pro70z28 (Apr 23, 2018)

Cut the parts out on the CNC.


----------



## Pro70z28 (Apr 23, 2018)

More CNC Parts some lathe work.


----------



## Pro70z28 (Apr 23, 2018)

The head adjustment slides on 2 pistons taken from old pneumatic air cylinders


----------



## Pro70z28 (Apr 23, 2018)

Cut 3/4" plywood on the CNC to make a jig to keep the lower anvil and upper wheel aligned while the frame was being tigged.


----------



## Pro70z28 (Apr 23, 2018)

......and it works. Steel or aluminum.


----------



## eugene13 (Apr 23, 2018)

SWEET


----------



## Pro70z28 (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks *eugene.*


----------



## silverhawk (Apr 29, 2018)

Were you working off of plans, or designing as you go?  What was your frame made out of?  C Channel? Tubing?


----------



## Pro70z28 (Apr 29, 2018)

I designed it. I bought the wheel and anvils, but everything else is home grown. I designed it to incorporate materials I had laying around the shop as much as possible. The frame is aluminum tubing from the local salvage yard. I bought a large plate of aluminum from the salvage yard, and have made a lot of different projects with it over the years. I used aluminum to keep it (relatively)  light. I caught a lot of flack for the aluminum frame on another forum, as I was building it, saying thin walled aluminum would never be rigid enough for an English Wheel. The English Wheel slides into receivers on the wall and stores on a rack when not in use to save shop space. Receivers top & bottom give the light weight frame extra rigidity so there's no flex. Outside corner of the wall becomes part of the frame support. I have a small welding table, bench vise, a bead roller & a couple other smaller tools that all use the same receiver. They all fit on the wall behind the door when not in use.


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 29, 2018)

Great job, well thought out system. Looks to me like Coal City engineering 1, forum naysayers 0. Cheers, Mike


----------



## silverhawk (Apr 30, 2018)

Pro70z28 said:


> I designed it. I bought the wheel and anvils, but everything else is home grown. I designed it to incorporate materials I had laying around the shop as much as possible. The frame is aluminum tubing from the local salvage yard. I bought a large plate of aluminum from the salvage yard, and have made a lot of different projects with it over the years. I used aluminum to keep it (relatively) light. I caught a lot of flack for the aluminum frame on another forum, as I was building it, saying thin walled aluminum would never be rigid enough for an English Wheel. The English Wheel slides into receivers on the wall and stores on a rack when not in use to save shop space. Receivers top & bottom give the light weight frame extra rigidity so there's no flex. Outside corner of the wall becomes part of the frame support. I have a small welding table, bench vise, a bead roller & a couple other smaller tools that all use the same receiver. They all fit on the wall behind the door when not in use.



It looks fabulous. The whole system is brilliant. I am wanting to start building a motorcycle, and tank manufacture will need one, so it caught my attention. I definitely like the reuse of what you had on hand!


----------



## Pro70z28 (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks FOMOGO & Silverhawk.


----------



## brino (Apr 30, 2018)

Great project!
Thanks for sharing it.

I really like your use of those receivers for multiple tools.

-brino


----------



## Pro70z28 (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks brino. Got to do what ya got to do when space is limited.


----------

